# LGTV 47la6200 Low sound when playing 3d movies



## neelsama (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I've recently Bought a 47la6200  LG smart TV. The normal audio performance is awesome. 
But whenever I plugin a usb to play to play a full hd 3d movie the sound output becomes so low. 
I cant even hear most of the conversations. The sounds like background musics are very good but surprisingly conversation volume is very poor? 
Can anyone help me with a solution to this problem.


----------



## Minion (Jun 7, 2014)

It may be your file.I don't have a lg tv but most tv comes with auto volume level if you have it switch it on.


----------



## neelsama (Jun 7, 2014)

Minion said:


> It may be your file.I don't have a lg tv but most tv comes with auto volume level if you have it switch it on.



No auto volume makes the matter worse. No significant change. I've tried with a lot of Files same result. Ny other suggestions?


----------



## baiju (Jun 7, 2014)

Your movie files may have 5.1 audio track in DD or DTS format, and the tv may be doing a bad job in downmixing the audio to 2.0.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2014)

it is completely normal & all TVs do this.no matter how costly the TV is downmixing a 5.1 audio source to 2.0 will always result in low volumes during conversation scenes.that is why people buy costly AVRs &/or use pc to play such files on their TV to completely enjoy the real surround sound.


----------



## neelsama (Jun 8, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> it is completely normal & all TVs do this.no matter how costly the TV is downmixing a 5.1 audio source to 2.0 will always result in low volumes during conversation scenes.that is why people buy costly AVRs &/or use pc to play such files on their TV to completely enjoy the real surround sound.



So if I use HDMI cable  and play the file via PC will it make any difference?


----------



## Minion (Jun 8, 2014)

neelsama said:


> No auto volume makes the matter worse. No significant change. I've tried with a lot of Files same result. Ny other suggestions?



Do you have some sound processing on like SRS true theatre?


----------



## neelsama (Jun 8, 2014)

No its turned off. I've disabled all equalizer and auto volume because they make matter worse.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 8, 2014)

if you use PC to play file it should be better but it will depend on your player settings for downmixing 5.1 to 2.0 audio.for best results you should get 5.1 speaker system,even if a cheap one,as 5.1 audio has dialogues & background effects/sounds in different streams & downmixing will always result in some audio/volume loss.


----------



## neelsama (Jun 13, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> if you use PC to play file it should be better but it will depend on your player settings for downmixing 5.1 to 2.0 audio.for best results you should get 5.1 speaker system,even if a cheap one,as 5.1 audio has dialogues & background effects/sounds in different streams & downmixing will always result in some audio/volume loss.



Hey, tested the same files with HDMI via PC and sound output is now excellent. Your premonition seems to be correct. Thx for the help mate [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] [MENTION=17478]baiju[/MENTION].


----------

